# CosmoPrep for colonscopy



## 17979 (Mar 17, 2006)

I've attempted to do one colonscopy but had to cancel due to bad prep experience. Stomach couldn't handle the liquid, so I am doing osmoprep 32 pills total. Anyone with experience with this any advice be appreciated. Thanks, Tim


----------



## ChristineVA (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I did it as well as two of my co-workers. By far the easiest prep. I have a very sensitive stomach and I did fine with it. I have heard of quite a few people vomiting up the liquid stuff (especially the Fleet stuff) so you aren't unusual in that regard.


----------

